# Scottish Rep People???



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys, 
I was just wondering how many Scots out there have reps, as I seem to be the only one I know :-( :lol2:

AND we should all get together and organise our own shows/meets, as they are always miles away!!!

Ps Just remembered Rex :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey guys,
> I was just wondering how many Scots out there have reps, as I seem to be the only one I know :-( :lol2:
> 
> AND we should all get together and organise our own shows/meets, as they are always miles away!!!
> ...


Hi Jo Jo thanks for the offer on my thread.... I love Teg's, but I have met a few adults... I am really looking to get my experience of Bosc's up so that I can go and make a decision on what would be best for me...

That's an Idea, I have met a couple of people from here through buying reps and one of them is just a m8 "Malky"... I also know that there are more AWD keepers out there that are Scottish!!


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

there me too, i keep snakes tho not lizards and such


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

With regard to reptile shows a member some time ago said they thought there was different legislation in Scotland that may prevent shows going ahead. They were going to research this and post their findings. I have not read anything since.

catch and release


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

catch and release said:


> With regard to reptile shows a member some time ago said they thought there was different legislation in Scotland that may prevent shows going ahead. They were going to research this and post their findings. I have not read anything since.
> 
> catch and release


*This member was me. I have been busy due to a promotion at work. It is something I am still working on. *


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Chris Newman would be the man to ask, I am not sure about how much he knows about Scottish law, but I bet he could point us in the right direction.....


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Chris Newman would be the man to ask, I am not sure about how much he knows about Scottish law, but I bet he could point us in the right direction.....


*Cheers. *


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Hi Jo Jo thanks for the offer on my thread.... I love Teg's, but I have met a few adults... I am really looking to get my experience of Bosc's up so that I can go and make a decision on what would be best for me...
> 
> That's an Idea, I have met a couple of people from here through buying reps and one of them is just a m8 "Malky"... I also know that there are more AWD keepers out there that are Scottish!!


No probs :2thumb: 

I had a cuddle with a little 4 month old Bosc this morning, he was completely adorable. I seriously had to stop myself from taking him home. 

Awesome - even if it starts off small, wee meeting, with a few different beasties, handling sessions or something. I'm always keen to get to know other reps, but it's quite hard to do that.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

jo-jo-beans said:


> No probs :2thumb:
> 
> I had a cuddle with a little 4 month old Bosc this morning, he was completely adorable. I seriously had to stop myself from taking him home.
> 
> Awesome - even if it starts off small, wee meeting, with a few different beasties, handling sessions or something. I'm always keen to get to know other reps, but it's quite hard to do that.


Yeah I know what you mean, do you know the girls in EK, Kelli and Sarah from Olympia?

I have a feeling that it's you that they know with the Tegu.


----------



## bizarre1 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm from Glasgow and keep lizards and snakes :2thumb:


----------



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

im scottish !! lol love my big snakes burms n retics . :2thumb:


----------



## Lesley4444 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi 

I am scottish... i keep lizards.. no snakes so far!


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm in Airdrie, and work in Bellshill :whistling2:


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

im in perthshire.


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, do you know the girls in EK, Kelli and Sarah from Olympia?
> 
> I have a feeling that it's you that they know with the Tegu.


:lol2::lol2:Small world sweets!! Yup, my Sol is a kinda celebrity in East Kilbride :lol2:

Was actually talking to Sarah this afternoon - was picking up the rest of my beasties. They look after them when I'm on hols.


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Brilliant!! Keep em coming.

Sure we could arrange something, even if it's just between ourselves :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

i was starting to think there was only a couple of us here lol id be in for that


----------



## PythonPaul (Dec 21, 2008)

Im Scottish :2thumb: and keep royals : victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

jo-jo-beans said:


> :lol2::lol2:Small world sweets!! Yup, my Sol is a kinda celebrity in East Kilbride :lol2:
> 
> Was actually talking to Sarah this afternoon - was picking up the rest of my beasties. They look after them when I'm on hols.


Quality, I have known Sarah for years, we had a few of the same friends when we were young and daft....



PythonPaul said:


> Im Scottish :2thumb: and keep royals : victory:


Good good, someone to get Rotal Morphs from!!

Now I just need someone who can get me Dwarf Boa's and I am sorted! Couriers from England cost me a fortune!!


----------



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

There's plenty of us. I'm in Dundee, and there's enough of a customer base here for there to be two reptile shops in this rather-small city.


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Janos said:


> There's plenty of us. I'm in Dundee, and there's enough of a customer base here for there to be two reptile shops in this rather-small city.


Awesome!! I'm sure that amount of peeps could justify a small show of sorts


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm also Scottish - from East Kilbride in fact.


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

Just saw this. I'm from Airdrie


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

LuLu said:


> *This member was me. I have been busy due to a promotion at work. It is something I am still working on. *



Any further forward with this?.

catch and release


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

There have been meetings of a Scottish herp society at the Pivo Pivo hotel. There is a Scottish Reptile organisation but i don't know the address. Sorry.


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

1b3 said:


> There have been meetings of a Scottish herp society at the Pivo Pivo hotel. There is a Scottish Reptile organisation but i don't know the address. Sorry.


Unless it's been re-started, I believe there was only ever one meeting.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

dragonbreeder said:


> Unless it's been re-started, I believe there was only ever one meeting.


 I heard about it before the 1st meeting was held. A lot of talented keepers in Scotland, much underrated place.


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

LuLu said:


> *This member was me. I have been busy due to a promotion at work. It is something I am still working on. *


Any news yet Lulu.


catch and release


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

i wish this coud get somewhere.
i simply cant make it down to england and would love a small show to go to!
i folowed another thread where people talked about doing this but then no one ever commented on it again. c'mon folks!


----------



## Lukejaii (Dec 15, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, do you know the girls in EK, Kelli and Sarah from Olympia?
> 
> I have a feeling that it's you that they know with the Tegu.


I got my first snake from that shop :2thumb:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I vote we get a meet of some description on the cards... Even if it is just for drinks or something


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Im scottish, im a gecko guy just now with 7 leos one leachie and a crestie.

I will be breeding this year and would love their to be a reptile show in scotland.

I would love tegu and will probably get ine when i move out in a few years also would love a snake or two but we will see what happens. There arent many up here but the main problem is not lot of people are willing to pay for courier and instead will pay the "scottish prices".

I know people who will happily pay a lot of money for things just because its local so a reptile show would benefit buyers and sellers alike.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> Im scottish, im a gecko guy just now with 7 leos one leachie and a crestie.
> 
> I will be breeding this year and would love their to be a reptile show in scotland.
> 
> ...


Yeah that would be great!! I know a Scottish Boa breeder and two Royal breeders.... Oh wait and a Scottish Crestie and Garg breeder..

Hmmm and a Corn breeder..... I also plan on breeding my Australian Waterdragon.

We should totally get some sort of thing sorted and get a wee show on the go!!!

Sick of courier costs, I have bought quite a few reps from England, but that's why I have now just started sourcing breeders up here.

Never paid less than £80 for courier!


Saying that, one time when getting something couriered, I managed to catch a swatch at a Monicle Cobra!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah that would be great!! I know a Scottish Boa breeder and two Royal breeders.... Oh wait and a Scottish Crestie and Garg breeder..
> 
> Hmmm and a Corn breeder..... I also plan on breeding my Australian Waterdragon.
> 
> ...


Well i have had 4 from england and 5 from germany :whistling2:


----------



## djmike (Oct 31, 2011)

i keep pythons and brearded dragons and from fife


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> Well i have had 4 from england and 5 from germany :whistling2:


Germany? Must have cost a fortune to get brought over!!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Germany? Must have cost a fortune to get brought over!!


well kind of but i got 4 geckos at the same time so that was £85 and then i got one on its own which was also £85 so if buy a few at the same time it costs the same as one.


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm thinking that it will have to be on a rare small scale to start with, maybe start looking at June/July and a wee church hall or something in Glasgow - its central and transport should be relatively easy.

I'll try and contact GCC this week or next to find out about what things are needed if cash could be changing hands, health and safety etc.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

jo-jo-beans said:


> I'm thinking that it will have to be on a rare small scale to start with, maybe start looking at June/July and a wee church hall or something in Glasgow - its central and transport should be relatively easy.
> 
> I'll try and contact GCC this week or next to find out about what things are needed if cash could be changing hands, health and safety etc.
> 
> Any thoughts?


sounds good i guess there wouldnt be much variety but if everything would go to plan with my breeding then i should have some reather special leo morphs for sale around then so i would be more than happy to vend then.


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> sounds good i guess there wouldnt be much variety but if everything would go to plan with my breeding then i should have some reather special leo morphs for sale around then so i would be more than happy to vend then.


Sounds cool.

I'll bring Solomon along as well :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Sounds cool.
> 
> I'll bring Solomon along as well :2thumb:


I could bring my Boas.... Not sure about my AWD he is not exactly a stay still and pose for the camera kinda guy....

Could see if my m8 would bring his 12' Burm though...


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

so its not just for animals for sale? you can bring your own to show off?:2thumb:
what about inverts? they invited too? :whistling2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

trogdorable said:


> so its not just for animals for sale? you can bring your own to show off?:2thumb:
> what about inverts? they invited too? :whistling2:


Working on some kind of format at the moment hun.

Stay tuned everyone :2thumb:

And of course inverts will be included :2thumb:


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

this has got me a wee bit excited!:jump:
il be checking this thread everyday now lol.:notworthy:


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

i know a few peeps from my area who would probably be into coming too. since a specialist shop opened in my high street ive noticed a boom in interest and collections :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

trogdorable said:


> this has got me a wee bit excited!:jump:
> il be checking this thread everyday now lol.:notworthy:


It's gonna take a wee while to put together tho.

Lots of things to consider :2thumb:


----------



## lalacroft25 (May 18, 2011)

i live in dundee. i have a tegu and paid to get him shipped from england. i would have loved to have been able to choose my own pet but its too far to travel. i might pop into the council and ask them if they know of any restrictions on reptile shows. i think a lot of shops would be interested in it too


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Well if anyone organizes a local group or even a show I would be more than happy to try help support it. 

The first and sadly only meeting of the SHS had a pretty decent turnout so I am sure any future meetings could have a good turnout if organized properly.


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

kaimarion said:


> Well if anyone organizes a local group or even a show I would be more than happy to try help support it.
> 
> The first and sadly only meeting of the SHS had a pretty decent turnout so I am sure any future meetings could have a good turnout if organized properly.


Awesome!! Hoping to firm something up soon :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Wee update

Ok, peeps, starting to firm things up, and I'm gonna give you a wee flavour of whats in store. Suggestions etc, as always, more than welcome :2thumb:

Right, I'm looking to have the first one, (yup I'm determined that this won't be one off) around June/July time. It will be in Glasgow city centre, or as close to the centre as I can get a cheap/free venue. Should be easy enough to get there from all corners of this mighty country!!!

We're looking at 5-6 hours worth of activities, which will include guest speakers, and will give you all a chance to network, and talk reps to other peeps, who love them as much as you do :2thumb:

Also, as part of the day, we'll have some handling sessions. Probably about 10-12 tables around the room, where you sit down, talk to the owner, talk about the pet, even get a cuddle with the beastie etc. 

I'm gonna try my best to get some sponsorships from petshops, so that I will be able to cover any costs incurred on the day, as I don't think it's right to charge an admission - you can however, make a donation :2thumb: Hoping to provide a buffet, soft drinks etc.

What I'm trying to do here, is build up a, drum roll, wait for it, the "Scottish Reptile Network", name tbc :lol2: so for the first few gathering, there won't be any livestock for sale, but there will be dry good on offer from various petshops etc.

So, whatcha all reckon???

Joanna


Ps I'm DETERMINED to get this off the ground :no1:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

hippyhaplos said:


> I vote we get a meet of some description on the cards... Even if it is just for drinks or something


Do you stay in halls during semester? If so you should come to the Forth Valley Reptile Club meetings in Alloa with me :jump:


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

*It's a go-er*

A good idea... pet shops might want advertising... you'll be very lucky to get anything for no money... This is possible. You have to take advantage of what's already there. Any reptile clubs should be given some sort of notification, and negative vibes ignored when they surface. Very few great things were ever achieved without some sort of resistance somewhere.
Think of all that you want to get. Think about what you can give. You need supporters and I'll now offer this letter as support.
This is a mighty country but it's also big and there are people in every corner of it that you will find useful, if they can help and if there's some point such as meeting old friends or advertising; something to offset costs of travel and time.
In short, this is completely do-able so the best of luck to you. You will need it but I think it can happen.

Best wishes


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

I was involved in SHS - and the primary issue was not lack of interest.
Indeed the first meeting went well, We had an introductory talk from one of the founding members and quite a few people did pay to sign up on the night - indeed I think the finds from the joining fee actually made enough to warrant our ability to set up a second meeting but it never went ahead.
The Pivo Pivo bar came under criticism as some felt that minors in a bar was not suitable - in hindsight I can see their concerns are warranted however if you were to use a different venue and people wanted to consume alcohol you would need to arrange a drink's license - sounds like a pain in the ass.

There was another lassie working on this, though I've not heard from her in some time so I'm not sure what's going on there.
I think with appropriate advertisement and an appropriate location - this would do very well.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

i think if you want to provide us with a buffet , there should be an admitance fee :lol2: freeloaders spring to mind.

its sounding pretty fab so far. got ideas for guest speakers?


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Sounds great, we totally need to get to get this up and running, It think that if propositioned property to shops they might just go for it.

As said they will be unwilling to give if they are not getting anything in return. Although they will getting publicity, it depends on what value they see in it. But that is entirely within the presentation.......


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

trogdorable said:


> i think if you want to provide us with a buffet , there should be an admitance fee :lol2: freeloaders spring to mind.
> 
> its sounding pretty fab so far. got ideas for guest speakers?


Yup, that's a very good point : victory:

And yeah, my first guest speaker has been confirmed, and it's an OMG one!!!
:no1::no1:



Iguanaquinn said:


> Sounds great, we totally need to get to get this up and running, It think that if propositioned property to shops they might just go for it.
> 
> As said they will be unwilling to give if they are not getting anything in return. Although they will getting publicity, it depends on what value they see in it. But that is entirely within the presentation.......


Yup, totally agree :no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

One more thing peeps, I'm starting to compile a distribution list for updates and stuff as well, so pm me your email if you'd like to be added :2thumb:

Joanna


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

jo-jo-beans said:


> One more thing peeps, I'm starting to compile a distribution list for updates and stuff as well, so pm me your email if you'd like to be added :2thumb:
> 
> Joanna



PM'd..... Also gives the thread a wee bump as we need to get more Scottish keepers on here...

I know quite a few that have not jumped on, thinks it's about time we started PM'ing folks the link to the thread..... : victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> PM'd..... Also gives the thread a wee bump as we need to get more Scottish keepers on here...
> 
> I know quite a few that have not jumped on, thinks it's about time we started PM'ing folks the link to the thread..... : victory:


Sounds like a plan!!!
:2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Sounds like a plan!!!
> :2thumb:



I have contacted Malky, Palomine, Ambyglam.... Sure that Sally Snail is Scottish and Negri, Shed is but I will e-mail him the now.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

some of us already meet up!


ambyglam, phelsuma, biohazard and negri...anyone else wanna join in?


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

ambyglam said:


> some of us already meet up!
> 
> 
> ambyglam, phelsuma, biohazard and negri...anyone else wanna join in?


Have you guys got a venue? Would be good to get a decent turnout in a nice and central location....

Would be good to make it worth while and encourage breeders to bring along stock.


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

*Any Volunteers????*

Right guys, we're progressing nicely : victory:

So we've got our star speaker all ready, but what we need now is about 10 people, who would be willing to come along with their beastie, and take a table for our "Show and Tell" part of the day.

What would be expected of you:
To talk to the other members about your animal
To know about the species
To answer question on it (it's ok, it won't be mastermind)
Dont panic - you don't need to do a presentation or anything, you just need to talk to people who love herps as much as you do.

You know the kind of stuff I'm talking about.


So if youre willing, drop me a pm with your name and beastie or beasties, and a wee sentence on why you'd like to do it.


Remember we're not just talking snakes and lizards - ALL exotics are welcome :2thumb:


----------



## Lukejaii (Dec 15, 2011)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Right guys, we're progressing nicely : victory:
> 
> So we've got our star speaker all ready, but what we need now is about 10 people, who would be willing to come along with their beastie, and take a table for our "Show and Tell" part of the day.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Any idea on where/when?


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Lukejaii said:


> Sounds good. Any idea on where/when?


Still to be confirmed, but I'm hoping for Glasgow city centre (or 2 mins outside it) and a Sunday in July.

Hoping to confirm the venue this week - so get your fingers crossed for me!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

:notworthy:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Ohhhh Shameless is back on channel 4......


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hoping to confirm the venue this week - so get your fingers crossed for me!!!!!! :2thumb:


Sounds promising good luck.

Thought it would be worth mentioning that we are currently organizing a trip from Ayr down to Crocodiles of The World on April 1st for one of their Snappy Sundays. Currently tickets are looking to cost £50 Adult and £40 for children under 3. We are hiring out a 33 seater coach which would be leaving Ayr on the Saturday night.

Nothing is set in stone yet as I am waiting to hear back from other companies and of course the zoo itself so some of the above may change.


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

kaimarion said:


> Sounds promising good luck.
> 
> Thought it would be worth mentioning that we are currently organizing a trip from Ayr down to Crocodiles of The World on April 1st for one of their Snappy Sundays. Currently tickets are looking to cost £50 Adult and £40 for children under 3. We are hiring out a 33 seater coach which would be leaving Ayr on the Saturday night.
> 
> Nothing is set in stone yet as I am waiting to hear back from other companies and of course the zoo itself so some of the above may change.


That sounds like fun!! :2thumb: remember watching the prog on telly where it followed him when he was setting it up. Looks pretty good.

Do yous have a club out there, or it just through the petshop.

Hopefully, once the Scottish Reptile and Exotic Network is set up and running well, we'll be doing the same - trip to Donny and other shows and exhibitions :no1:

Ps will need to get out to your shop for a wee looksie :2thumb:


----------



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

kaimarion said:


> Sounds promising good luck.
> 
> Thought it would be worth mentioning that we are currently organizing a trip from Ayr down to Crocodiles of The World on April 1st for one of their Snappy Sundays. Currently tickets are looking to cost £50 Adult and £40 for children under 3. We are hiring out a 33 seater coach which would be leaving Ayr on the Saturday night.
> 
> Nothing is set in stone yet as I am waiting to hear back from other companies and of course the zoo itself so some of the above may change.


 im up for that . please keep us up to date with this trip .:mf_dribble:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

*Announcement!!!! *

Ok everyone, we have a venue and a date!!!

It Saturday 2nd June, at the Bellshill Cultural Centre.

It's only a 15 min drive from the city centre, and brill for public transport.
A train from Glasgow Central takes about 18 mins, and then it's like a 60 sec walk.

I really tried for something in the centre of Glasgow, but it was costing just too much cash, and at the moment, it's something we don't have much of.

Once we get ourselves established with memberships, we'll have more funds etc.

The maximum attendance will be 100 people, so let me know if you def want a ticket. 

Admission at the door will be about £2.50-£3 soley to cover costs incurred on the day. Will confirm once I've worked out all the costings.

Time wise, doors will open at 12.00pm with the programme starting at 12.15pm.

And we should finish about 4pm ish.

Here is the approximate programme for the day:
12.00 - doors open
12.15 - welcome and introductions
12.25 - Guest Speaker No 1 
12.45 - Guest Speaker No 2
13.05 - Guest Speaker No 3
13-15 - Lunch and a chance to network and talk herps
13.45 - Handling
4.15 - finish

Thoughts and suggestions are more than welcome :2thumb:

Joanna
: victory:


----------



## Ronster (Nov 21, 2011)

Count me in!! 


I stay in Kilmarnock, and am new to this hobby, I've had my Royal Python for just over a week now, but would love to meet more people & their reptiles! I could offer anyone local a lift if needed??


Thanks to Jo-Jo for makin this possible!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i would/will come if i can find away to get to glasgow from edinburgh easly


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Ronster said:


> Count me in!!
> I stay in Kilmarnock, and am new to this hobby, I've had my Royal Python for just over a week now, but would love to meet more people & their reptiles! I could offer anyone local a lift if needed??
> 
> Thanks to Jo-Jo for makin this possible!


You're very welcome, and I'm sure people will take you up on it - thanks :2thumb:


adamntitch said:


> i would/will come if i can find away to get to glasgow from edinburgh easly


Hey Sweets, 
Dead easy - ok for all you Edinburgh/Livingston peeps that will be getting public transport - there's a direct train from Edinburgh Waverly that stops at Bellshill.
If you're coming from the east, you'll hit Bellshill, before Glasgow :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Since were official, I thought we deserved a new thread in the "Show" section!!!

Whoooooooohooooooo

ps speakers are announced!!!!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...scottish-reptile-exotics-network-meeting.html


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

bigboidae said:


> im up for that . please keep us up to date with this trip .:mf_dribble:


I'll start a thread once everything has been settled.

@ Jo-jo
It's being organized through the shop.


----------

